# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ուշուն Հայաստանում

## yerevanci

*Թուրքիայում մեկնարկվեց ուշուի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը* 



Երեկ Թուրքիայի Անթալիա քաղաքում մեկնարկվեց ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունը։ Այս մասին գրում է ArmSport.am-ը:
Անթալիան վաղուց համարվում է մարզական իրադարձությունների կենտրոն, իսկ այս անգամ հյուրընկալել է ուշուի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը, որտեղ ասպարեզ դուրս կգան ոչ միայն մեծահասակները, այլև պատանիները։ Եվրոպայի պատանեկան առաջնությունն առաջին անգամ է անցկացվում, որտեղ Հայաստանը ևս մեդալների ակնկալիքներ ունի։
Հայաստանի մոտ 30 հոգանոց պատվիրակությունը, որը գլխավորում է Հայաստանի ուշուի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Տիգրան Չոբանյանը մարտի 6-ից գտնվում է Թուրքիայում։ Առաջնությունը կայանալու է Անթալիայի «Սպորտ Հալլ Դիլեկ» մարզադահլիճում, որը ծովափնյա այս քաղաքի լավագույն բասկետբոլային մարզադաշտն է։
Մեծասահակների պայքարում ելույթ կունենան Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը (48 կգ), Ռաֆիկ Հարությունյանը (52 կգ), Կարեն Սահակյանը (56 կգ), Սերգեյ Սեվյանը (60 կգ) ու Սասուն Հայրապետյանը (65 կգ):
17-18 տարեկանների պայքարում հանդես կգան Գարիկ Թևանյանը (48 կգ), Մուշեղ Խաչատրյանը (52 կգ), Լևոն Գյուլնազարյանը (60 կգ), Կարապետ Թևոսյանը (65 կգ):
15-16 տարեկանների պայքարում Հայաստանը կներկայացնեն Արմենակ Բակմազյանը (48 կգ), Մանուկ Արոյանը (56 կգ), Սևակ Ադամյանը (60 կգ), Նարեկ Սողոմոնյանը (65 կգ):
Անթալիայում ելույթ կունենան նաև Արամ Մուրադյանը (նիզակ-թուր), Արմեն Մելքոնյանը (փայտիցուայն), Զավեն Պողոսյանը (թուր և ձող) ու Գևորգ Երիցյանը (առանց ձենքի):

*
Մոդերատորական. որոշ գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են <<Սպորտային նորություններ>> թեմայից, և <<Անթալիայում ավարտվեց ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010թ առաջնությունը>> թեման վերանվանվել է <<Ուշուն Հայաստանում>>:*

----------

Venus (09.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Գրիգորյանը հաղթեց թուրք մարզիկին * 



Անթալիայում մեկնարկեց ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունը։ ArmSport.am–ի հաղորդմամբ` Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչներից 48 կգ Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը կիսաեզրափակիչում մրցել է Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցիչի հետ և վստահ հաղթանակ տոնել: Անթալիայի «Սպորտ Հալլ Դիլեկ» մարզադաշտում մի քանի հարյուր թուրքեր ակտիվորեն աջակցում էին Գրիգորյանի մրցակցին, սակայն հայ մարզիկը ընդգծված առավելություն ուներ և հաղթեց 2 ռաունդներում էլ։ Ստեփանակերտը ներկայացնող Դավիթի այս հաղթանակը մեծ ուրախություն պարգևեց նաև հանդիպմանը ներկա Հայաստանի մոտ 30 հոգանոց պատվիրակությանը։

----------

Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Հայ ուշուիստները Անթալիայում բրոնզե մեդալներ են շահել*
g_imageCA79XHSS..jpg
Անթալիայում շարունակվում է ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010թ. առաջնությունը, որը մտնում է վճռական փուլ։ Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչներն արդեն մեծ թվով մեդալներ են նվաճել:
Ինչպես հայտնում է ArmSport.am-ը, մինչև 18 տարեկանների պայքարում բրոնզե մեդալների են արժանացել Գարիկ Թևանյանը (48 կգ), Լևոն Գյուլնազարյանը (60 կգ), 16 տարեկանների պայքարում՝ Արմենակ Բակմազյանը (48 կգ), Սևակ Ադամյանը (60 կգ) և Նարեկ Սողոմոնյանը (65 կգ):
Հայաստանի մի շարք ներկայացուցիչներ դեռ ասպարեզ դուրս չեն եկել, մյուսներն էլ պայքարը շարունակելու են եզրափակիչում:

----------

Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## Bodyguard

Հայաստանն առաջին ոսկին նվաճեց Թուրքիայում
14:22 11.03.2010

Անթալիայում ընթացող ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունում առաջին ոսկե մեդալը նվաճեց Հայաստանի հավաքականը։ Մեծահասակների պայքարում հաջողության հասավ 48 կգ քաշային Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Թուրքիայում գտնվող ArmSport.am–ի թղթակիցը։



Այսօր կայացած եզրափակիչում Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը մեծ առավելությամբ հաղթել է Ռումինիայի ներկայացուցիչին։ Ստեփանակերտը ներկայացնող Գրիգորյանի համար սա առաջին հաջողությունն էր Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում։

----------

yerevanci (13.03.2010)

----------


## Bodyguard

Հայաստանի օրհներգը 2 անգամ կհնչի Թուրքիայում
14:37 12.03.2010

Անթալիայում ավարտին է մոտենում ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունը, որտեղ Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչները ծանր պայքարում շարունակում են մեդալներ վաստակել։ ArmSport.am–ի թղթակիցը մրցավայրից հաղորդում է, որ առաջնությունը շարունակում է անցնել բացահայտ կողմնակալ մրցավարության ներքո։
Չնայած դրան, մինչեւ 18 տարեկանների պայքարում Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Մուշեղ Խաչատրյանը (52 կգ) նվաճեց ոսկե մեդալ։ Եզրափակիչում Մուշեղը առավելության հասավ Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցիչի նկատմամբ։ 3–րդ ռաունդում Խաչատրյանը 2 անգամ մրցակցին  դուրս հանեց մրցագորգից՝ տոնելով մաքուր հաղթանակ։
Մինչ այս, ոսկե մեդալ էր նվաճել նաեւ մեծահասակների պայքարում ելույթ ունեցող Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը (48 կգ)։
Այսօր երեկոյան, Անթալիայում տեղի կունենա Եվրոպայի առաջնության մրցանակակիրների պարգեւատրման արարողությունը, որի ընթացքում 2 անգամ կհնչի Հայաստանի օրհներգը։
Բացի վերը նշված 2 ոսկե մեդալներից, մեր մարզիկները արժանացել են եւս 9 բրոնզե մեդալի։ Թիմային պայքարում Հայաստանն առայժմ զիջում է միայն Ռուսաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի հավաքականներին։

armspot.am

----------

yerevanci (13.03.2010)

----------


## Surveyr

Անթալիայում ավարտվեց ուշուի Եվրոպայի 2010 թ. առաջնությունը։ «Դիլեկ» մարզադաշտում կայացած մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ մրցահարթակ բարձրացան նաեւ Հայաստանի 11 ներկայացուցիչներ։

Նրանից 2–ը՝ Մուշեղ Խաչատրյանը (18 տ. , 56 կգ) եւ Դավիթ Գրիգորյանը (48 կգ), ստացան ոսկե մեդալներ, իսկ մարզադաշտում բարձրացվեց Հայաստանի դրոշը ու հնչեց օրհներգը։

Բրոնզե մեդալներ ստացան մինեչւ 18 տարեկանների պայքարում հանդես եկած Գարիկ Թեւանյանը (48 կգ), Լեւոն Գյուլնազարյանը (60 կգ), Կարապետ Թեւոսյանը (65 կգ),  մինչեւ 16 տարեկանների պայքարում Հայաստանը ներկայացրած Արմենակ Բակմազյանը (48 կգ), Մանուկ Արոյանը (56 կգ), Սեւակ Ադամյանը (60 կգ), Նարեկ Սողոմոնյանը (65 կգ), մեծահասակներից՝ Ռաֆիկ Հարությունյանը (52 կգ), Կարեն Սահակյանը (56 կգ)։

Թիմային պայքարում հայ մարզիկները զիջեցին միայն Թուրքիայի և Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության  ընտրանուն:
 Բայցևայնպես ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ հարթ չի ընթացել,  Հայաստանի հավաքականի նկատմամբ տեղացիների և մրցավարների իրականացրած ճնշումն ահռելի էր: Հայաստանի ընտրանի դեռևս ետ չի վերադարձել հայրենիք, սպասենք և ականատեսների տպավորություններից պատկերացում կկազմենք, թե ինչ է իրականում կատարվել Անթալիայում:

----------

Gayl (14.03.2010), Kita (14.03.2010), _DEATH_ (14.03.2010), Ձայնալար (14.03.2010)

----------


## Surveyr

Էս էլ մեր հավաքականը:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ընկերներիցս մեկը կա հավաքականի մեջ, Դլե Յամայի տակ էր ելույթ ունենալու:  :Yea:  Հեսա գա, տեսնեմ էս անգամ ինչ հետաքրքիր բան ա պատմելու:
Թուրքերը Դլե Յաման լսում են խառնվում են իրար, կատաղում են:  :LOL:

----------


## yerevanci

Կեցցեն  մեր  մարզիկները,  նույնիսկ  թուրքական  անհյուրընկալ  տրամադրվածությունը  հայերի  հանդեպ  չխանգարեց  նրանց  հաղթանակը  բերել  Հայաստան

----------


## Surveyr

Հա իրոք, հեռախոսով մի 2 բերան բան եմ խոսել, բայց էտ էլ հերիք էր որ պատկերացնեմ թե ինչ էր կատարվում, ու ամենացավալին այն էր, որ այդ ամենը տեղի էր ունենում ուշուի Եվրոպական ֆեդերացիայի ղեկավար կոմիտեի աչքի առջև,  որոնք ընդ որում, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի, Բուլղարիայի և ՌԴ-ի ներկայացուցիչներն էին:

----------


## Surveyr

Էս հոդվածն էլ  armsport.am- ից  եմ թխել 

Անթալիայում ընթացող ուշուի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունն այս մարզաձեւի պատմության ընթացքում վատագույններից մեկն էր, թե ոչ վատագույնը։ ArmSport.am–ի թղթակիցը մրցավայրից հայտնում է, որ կազմակերպիչներն ամեն ինչ արել էին, որ Հայաստանը բավական ներկայացուցչական հավաքականը ձախողվի։

Մրցավարական ճչացող սխալները բավական շատ էին, թեեւ առաջնությանը ներկա էին Եվրոպայի ուշուի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Ռայմոնդ Սմիթը (Մեծ Բրիտանիա), գործադիր կոմիտեի անդամներ անդամներ Գլեբ Մուզրուկովը (Ռուսաստան), Պետրու Գրինդիանուն (Ռումինիա), Պատրիկ վան Կոպենհաուդ (Բելգիա) եւ Բեքիր Համեդօղլուն (Թուրքիա)։

Առաջնության մրցավարական կոմիտեի ղեկավարն էր Գլեբ Մուզրուկով, ուշու–սանդայի մրցավարական կոմիտեն գլխավորում էր Պիտեր Վորը (Մեծ Բրիտանիա), մրցավարական կոլեգիան նախապատրաստել էր ղազախստանաբնակ, Գերմանիան ներկայանցող Ալեքսանդր Ռադունցեւը։ Վերջինիս պատրաստած մրցավարական կոլեգիան աշխատեց բավական կողմնակալ եւ անգրագետ՝ թույլ տալով բազմաթիվ կոպիտ սխալներ գրեթե բոլոր մենամարտերում։

Մի շարք մասնագետների կարծիքով, առաջնության սանդա–ուշուի գլխավոր մրցավար Պիտեր Վորը կաշառված էր Թուրքիայի ուշուի ֆեդերացիայի կողմից։ Համենայն դեպս, մի շարք երկրներ հրապարակավ հայտնում էին իրենց դժգոհությունը եւ բարձրաձայնում կողմնակալ մրցավարության մասին։ Եթե Վորը կաշառված չէր, ապա նվազագույնը հաճոյանում էր կազմակերպիչներին։

Հաշվի առնելով, որ Պիտեր Վորն անարդարության ամենամեծ մեղավորն էր ու չպատժվեց Եվրոպայի ուշուի ֆեդերացիայի կողմից, կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ նա կատարում էր հենց եվրոպական ֆեդերացիայի ղեկավարության հրահանգները։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոնկրետ Հայաստանին, ապա ըստ երեւույթին, Թուրքիան նպատակ ուներ ամեն կերպ ձախողել եւ նսեմացնել Հայաստանի թիմին, որը կողմնապահության պատճառով կորցրեց 5 մենամարտ։ Թեեւ, հանդիպումները տեսագրվում էին մի քանի տեսախցիկներով (այդ թվում Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից), սակայն դա չէր խանգարում մրցավարներին կայացնել ապշեցուցիչ որոշումներ։

Այսքանով հանդերձ, Հայաստանը կարողացավ մեծ թվով մեդալներ վաստակել (11), որոնցից 2-ը՝ ոսկե։ Վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ եթե առաջնությունը Թուրքիայի փոխարեն կայանար այլ երկրում, ապա մեր ընտրանին անհամեմատ շատ չեմպիոններ կունենար։

----------

Kita (14.03.2010)

----------

